# boiler protection



## spughawk (Oct 25, 2011)

Do i need to protect my boiler from freezing, its a Fracino retro mounted in a trailer kept in a barn


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, if the barn is not heated you will need to consider heating the immediate area.

Low temp greenhouse heaters can work, even the lights from fishtanks can keep the heat above freezing.

You don't need to heat the machine itself

I know of several cart owners who have lost business trading days due to frozen machines, stored under cover but not in an insulated environment


----------



## spughawk (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Glenn, power may be a problem but a reptile heat mat run by a leisure battery might be just enough to keep the boiler from freezing, i think i need to put more thought into this

Thanks again

Rob


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Rob,

My Piaggio is kept on the drive and so tanks and machine do freeze up in the winter but I have found that if I get up a bit early and run an electric fan heater in the van for an hour or so before I start, everything melts ok. I have a Fracino Contempo dual fuel and even after running the heater, I start it up on gas first until I am sure the pump will work. Seems to do the trick!!

all the best

Andy


----------



## spughawk (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Andy my Francino retro is duel fuel i tend to use only gas for heating the water because the electric is a bit to much for the generator, the fan heater is a good tip thanks

All the best

Rob


----------

